# Ma! Look What The Cat Found! (long post Pic Heavy)



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

*This is the ranting part so you may want to skip to the story below if you dont want to read this. 
How many animals have been dropped off on your stoop lately??? I can count 5 for me, 2 dogs,a hamster,and 2 rats...oh and not counting the mama cat with 4 kittens that set up shop in my shed :-\. and just in the LAST 3 WEEKS. Ugh, i am so tired of people dumping their unwanted pets on us. The dogs were thankfully taken in by my friend (shes a godsend) because we couldn't keep them, they were huge! Mastiff mix i would guess and we already have two large dogs. The hamster sadly was dropped of at my door via "ding-dong-ditch" style and had a Horrible case of wet tail and sadly passed away that night  poor thing never had a chance. We took in the mama and kittens, (our cat Shorty loves her,hes fixed btw) so we are keeping her shes been daubed "Black Mama" and will find homes for the kittens once their weened. Seriously just because i have some great friends that will house,foster,or keep these animals dosent mean i run a shelter out of my house.People are sooo rude. 

Now to the story of "Look what the cat found"
The rats werent really "dropped off" in the sense of the phrase. two days ago i went to walk Thor (more like "lets play drag mommy") and a neighbour of mine comes jogging up to me to inform me i just HAD to see what his cat found right away.
Ok weird as i dont really know the guy well but i proceeded with caution( i had Thor so i felt safe enough with his 125lbs self with me) 
I walk into his home to find sittin on their coffee table...a very small hamster carrier with two VERY frighted looking rats in it. 
He tells me that his cat often gets out to roam the garbage cans in the ally behind his house,yesterday was such a day. . After hours of being gone he went in search of said kitty. and found him in the ally playing with something orange. Upon closer inspection it was a carrier with two rats in it. He assumes they were IN the trash can and th kitty tipped it over to have a look. He brought them in not knowing what to do with them. Then he thought of ME, he waited all night and most of the day to see me walking Thor to tell me he had two very scared rats that he did not want or even like (i still have NO clue why he brought them in if he dosent like rats). He says if i dont take them somewhere there going to be kitty toys (i think he was joking but i didnt tempt his humore) so i took the two home alone with a very curious Thor.
Once i got them home i put them into the now clean hamster house (10gal tank) till the boys QT was up. They are girls im guessing the larger of the two is the small ones mom as they seem very bonded. They were so frighted i didnt handle them(who knows how long that cat pawed at the carrier). 
We have named them Mama Lola as shes the biggest and Kayto. Im pretty sure Mama and Kay Kay both have URI's their both sneezing really bad, so i stared Baytril today (vet visit is on Wed) i have a pretty good guess on their weights so it will at least make them feel a little better. 

So now our brood of ratties grew from seven to nine (thank god we have the room)
And now Pics from today  

Mama Lola is a Russian Blue Hooded and Such a Pretty Lady 








































I found today while laying down to let them roam on me. that Mama likes to lay on shoulders and sleep shes just really shy about the initial had touching her thing but once shes there shes ok and likes petting.

Kayto is an Odd-Eyed Beige Masked Dumbo Shes still very shy and dosent like to be handled much although she likes to climb on us upon he own free will so i think thats a good sign,but using trust training im sure shell come around

























Ok im done with my story and rant, sorry if things went around china to get to the point but i really needed to vent. Thanks for reading and updates will be givin on Mama and Kayto as they progress, as well as the rest of the crew  End of rant and story*


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

people make me so angry! And those poor girls had to be terrified! It is so wonderful they ended up with you! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

Same here, the stupidity of humans never ceases to amaze me. And they were. once i got them in the tank they ran and huddled into the corner and stayed there, they wouldnt touch foor or water but im guessing after we went to bed they calmed down a bit and ate. And thank you  , they are pretty rats so i cant see how someone could dump them in a trash bin like that  makes me sad for them.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

They are beautiful! I'm so glad your neighbor knew you kept rats, at least he didn't just leave them outside or let kitty keep playing ><

I just love the way Kay Kay looks!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks  im not sure if he knew i kept rats or just loved animals but either way im really glad he thought of me instead of like you said leaving them or letting the cat have its day so to speak -_- . Thank you! she is a pretty girl and knows it to lol!


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

That's so insane that people these days apparently are developed without hearts, how do people live with themselves? It's so great you took them in , I totally would've done the same.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

@jessy it is insane, i mean its bad enough for people to be so rude but to just THROW away an animal like trash. Its craziness. And im glad i did take them...they are already coming out of their shells  Mamas a total shoulder rat, although im sure she dosent feel good i think her URI is the worst hoping its not pneumonia) but shes friendly.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Exactly! I just seriously do not in any way understand how someone can do that to any animal. My rats are like my little children! I hope she's okay, and that's great that they're friendly


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

@ jessy thanks we went to the doc yesterday and Mama does indeed have a bad URI as i suspected and Kaytos is mild, The doc is putting her on Baytril/Doxy for 14 days to clear it up.and Kayto just baytril 
On a better note their settling in well, mama i found likes to play with bell balls lol she will roll them and jump back just to roll them again lol shes just so cute,and kayto is a hog for chicken lol


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol aw that's so cute, mine bite my fingers everytime they smell chicken. Good luck with their URI's


----------



## Annie (Jul 31, 2010)

my rat puts her teeth on my finger, like she thinks its a carrot :


----------

